# Duck - deleted because of poor taste



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I do not consider that to be a Joke or Trivia.

Maybe I am missing something?

Clearly the archer nearly did.....

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Apologies, it was "off" and I've deleted it.

Kev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*missed it*

Damn, missed it. I was going to look too!.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Whilst I didn't see the original post, and it was put in the jokes and trivia its here on the BBC news web site.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-21246928


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

The original poster and myself are only highlighting the fact that there are sick/sad people out there who seem to enjoy attacking animals that can't defend themselves.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Sad story that needs putting in another forum, thats all surely?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Instead of just deleting the text of the post, why didn't the whole post get deleted, that would have made more sense and it was within the time allowed, rather than the mess which seems to be kicking of and becoming yet another slanging match very quickly.

It's easy to see why some members are not posting so often, I'll read most stuff, but of late the forums seems to be full of boring mindless crap, and negative posts.


----------

